# This year's big winter repair job?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What is your biggest repair job in the shop this winter as you prepare for next year?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive got 2 running gears to put flats on right now, Id like to buy two more but buying heifers to keep and breed right now.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Shouldnt there be an all of the above??







Have to go through everything this winter and do any minor or major repairs so i just put down general maintenance


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

need a major all of the above catagory - got to remove a cab and repair a transmission, put a new rear end in one truck, rebushing a backhoe, replace a door and some glass in a tractor that was overturned last week, find 3 major electrical shorts in swather. That is the list this week. Also need to move out of old shop and convert one hay storage shed to new farm shop so we can have more room. We are in a 50' x 60' shop right now and want to move to a 60' x 150' quonset hut shed - pour concrete floor and put full length oil pit in floor. We want doors in both ends so we can pull thru adn as one tractor is serviced it can leave and another pull in behind it.


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree, needed all of the above except going on vacation.

I've started on a tractor rebuild project. I'm putting a 5.9 Cummins in an Oliver tractor. I'd like to get this done to free up another for baler duty with out having to swap back and forth. I'd like to get another hay wagon built and some work on a low-boy trailer to make it more useable for hauling hay.

Always other smaller projects along with hay delivery. WB.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

The 4020 started missing last week grinding feed so we are going to put new injectors in to see if that fixes it, if not we have to overhaul it. We also have to do some other repairs to it while it is in the shop. Also have a bunch of work to do on the planters as well as the usual preventive maintenance to the tractors to get ready for spring. I won't do anything to the baler until march when the shop empties out a bit. Also need to do some work to the mower conditioner.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Put a PTO in one tractor, get wood trailer ready for firewood for house fireplace, mount preservative box on small square baler, Cover a water line in a couple places it isn't deep enough, spend the bulk of the winter on my other hobby, HO model railroad.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

To let my double Spinal fusion heal over the fall and winter months, they're saying 6-12 months of 
recovery. Wife can handle putting in the winter grain crops but repairs are going to have to hired out. 
Had some work done on the old JD Drill yesterday. I'm a litttle worried about her handling all
those 50# bags Oats though.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have at least two tractors I'd like to paint this winter. Also need to go thru the transmission on our White 4-175. Had to reshim the pinion shaft last year as it kept eating seals. Still good now, but also don't have any more shims that can be removed either. Gonna disassemble it and replace all the bearings.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Mostly going to paint stuff especially the old NH273, It looks bad but sure runs nice. Then I suppose I will repaint the 6 yard Renolds scraper, so I can sell it and buy more stuff. Then I can have more stuff to work on. It's a vicious cycle


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Time to work on the head! This is the third year of excruciatingly hard farming, fighting the weather, the beef markets, poor conditions that overtax the capacity of the equipment ... "the first place you go crazy is in the head"

If the trend keeps on it will be a slow unraveling of the small farmer in our area. Lots were throwing their hands up this summer.

Take care


----------

